
Firefighter Patrick Hardison’s face transplant surgery - pmcpinto
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/11/patrick-hardison-face-transplant.html
======
dang
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10578467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10578467)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10578567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10578567).

